
‘Superman’ Saved on Glass Disc from Microsoft, Warner Bros - benryon
https://variety.com/2019/film/news/project-silica-superman-warner-bros-microsoft-1203390459/
======
benryon
Original story: [https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/ignite-
project...](https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/ignite-project-
silica-superman/)

